# ¿Qué programador de PIC's me recomiendan?



## MaMu (Jun 11, 2005)

Hola, me quiero armar un programador de microcontroladores PIC que sea versatil, sencillo, y economico. Buscando por internet encontre este de poquitos componentes (lo pueden ver aqui LINK : http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/ppp2/). Que me pueden recomendar? es bueno este? alguno lo ha probado ?

Gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 11, 2005)

El único pero de el programador que sugieres es que necesita alimentación externa, puesto que funciona con el puerto paralelo. Si quieres uno realmente versátil es mejor construir uno que se comunique por el puerto serie y se alimente de el.

El mas conocido programador serial para microcontroladores PIC es el JDM, aquí te dejo un enlace:

http://www.maxoverclocking.com/ele_jdmprog.html


----------



## MaMu (Jun 11, 2005)

Si, muy cierto lo de la alimentacion externa, no lo habia visto por ese lado. Muy bueno el link. En la semana lo voy a armar (ahora me quede sin hojas Press-n-Peel) 

Gracias


----------



## GustavoPY (Jul 26, 2005)

Hol@!

¿Dónde puedo conseguir uno pero que se conecte el puerto paralelo?
El asunto es que dispongo sólo de un puerto serie y tendré que desconectar el mouse cada vez que necesite grabar algo.

Desde ya muchas gracias!

Gustavo


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 26, 2005)

Hola Gustavo, el programador que menciona Mamu en el primer post de este tema funciona por el puerto paralelo.


----------



## Ivan (Ago 5, 2005)

yo hice el de pablin en placa, y funciona lo mas bien, si lo quieres hacer te recomiendo que antes de poner la memoria al circuito, le hagas un test al circuito, que es una opción del programa disponible en la misma página


----------



## Marcelo (Ago 18, 2005)

Saludos Li-ion, MaMu y a todos en el foro.

Estoy construyendo el programador PIC (serial - JDM) que Li-ion recomienda aquí y que según entiendo MaMu ya construyó.   http://www.maxoverclocking.com/ele_jdmprog.html

Tengo unas dudas sobre ese circuito y quisiera saber si ustedes lo armaron. Si se fijan en el esquemático, verán que desde el pin 5 del conector serial (GND si mal no recuerdo) conectan directamente a VDD (fíjense por ejemplo, que desde ese pin conectan una línea a la pata 8 (VCC del pic) del CIF8.??????). Por consiguiente tengo que VDD está conectado a VCC y VSS a tierra???????

Pareciera que está mal. En ese mismo punto se conecta el cátodo del zener de 5 voltios y el ánodo del de 8. 

Si estoy equivocado, desearía saber si me pueden dar una sugerencia para un par de cosas:

1)Como colocarle dos leds (Programación y Power)?

Pudiera ser 

Power: Entre Vss y Vdd con una R=3.3K (según calculé)?
Programming: ? (tengo dudas)

2) Lugar más recomendable desde donde sacar los puntos para colocarle un conector para ISP.

Espero sus sugerencias,

Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------



## Marcelo (Ago 18, 2005)

Otra cosa que me olvidé preguntar,

Sabrán si es necesario hacer esta modificación que aparece en :  

http://users.tpg.com.au/btkelly/jdm_b.htm

o este programador no presenta problemas con los pic que tienen oscilador interno? (PIC12F675, 12F629 y otros)

Saludos.
Marcelo.

Nota: Vayan por favor al link de arriba para que sepan a que me refiero


----------



## MaMu (Ago 18, 2005)

Marcelo, yo al armar el JDM, tome el esquema de referencia del link que haces mensión, pero como me han pasado el circuito ya armado en formato eagle no me habia puesto a mirar esos puntos, tan solo lo he impreso, planchado, y armado. Lo unico que hice a posteriori fue verificar los valores de tensión sin el pic, luego de verificar esto, realice algunas pruebas de grabado. Tan solo lo he armado de 18 pines, con un conector poste que, permite la expanción a los demas zockets. (no quice avanzarlo mucho ya que mi idea era utilizar un unico Zif para todos).Ypor cierto, como me ha quedado funciona de mil maravillas, tanto es asi, que estoy viendo de desarrollar una aplicacion Genexus, para programar pics desde el celular, un pequeño proyecto que tengo en mente.


----------



## Marcelo (Ago 19, 2005)

Saludos MaMu y gracias por responderme.

Creo que ante la duda voy a buscar otro por allí.  Lo que quiero es algo actualizado que me sirva para cualquier pic.

El que hiciste te permite programar en los modos  "VPP before VDD" y   "VPP during VDD" de manera que permita programar también los PICs LVP?

Si es así quisiera preguntarte si podrías facilitarme el esquemático. 

Por otro lado, el ZIF te va a salir muchísimo más caro que el programador. Porqué no usas un tablerito con varios CIF distintos (40,28,16 y8)?

Aprovecho a preguntarte una cosa. Se puede o se debe conectar la tierra del puerto serial a VSS o todos los VSS deben ir unidos sin llevarlos a masa?

Bueno, tengo un esquemita en Eagle con los CIF montados por si te interesa. Tiene: CIF 4, 16, 28 y 40 y otro de 4 puenteado para EEPROM con un pinhead de 5x1 como conector hacia el programador (Vdd-Vpp-SCL-SDA-Vss). Un esquema parecido al de la página de Pablin.

Saludos y gracias.

Marcelo.


----------



## MaMu (Ago 19, 2005)

Con respecto a la union Vss, tengo entendido que debe y tiene que ser asi, de todas maneras cada socket trabaja de forma circuitalmente independiente, es decir, 1 pic a la vez. El socket Zif, si, es carisimo, esta poco mas de u$s 26.- aqui en Argentina. Tambien he puesto la expanción con el pin head. Tocando el tema de la programación a bajo voltaje no he tenido la oportunidad de revisar esos temas, pero quiza para lograr un compatibilidad entre pics, si es que se anula algun pin de algun puerto, poniendo en la directiva #fuses el parámetro NOLVP para que no use la programación a bajo voltaje, deberia solucionar el problema, si se da un caso asi.


----------



## Marcelo (Ago 21, 2005)

Saludos MaMu,

No te entendí la respuesta con respecto al Vss.

Debe ser como?  

1)Todos los Vss al PIN5 del Puerto Serial  y común a masa en el circuito ?  

o

2) Todos los Vss conectados entre ellos en forma flotante?

Con respecto a los vlp la verdad que habría que probar lo que dices. Suena lógico y podría funcionar.

Gracias.

Marcelo.

Por cierto, si tienes un tiempito visita esta página para que veas este programador.
Está bien completo e interconectado a un ZIF socket, como tu lo quieres. Después de haber posteado el penúltimo mensaje, me puse a buscar y lo encontré. Maneja LVP también.

http://www.hamradioindia.org/circuits/feng.php


----------



## MaMu (Ago 26, 2005)

Saludos Marcelo : 

*La respuesta es la 1) *
   "1)Todos los Vss al PIN5 del Puerto Serial y común a masa en el circuito ?"

Y que tal el Multi Pic... lo armaste?? me gusta la idea del socket zif, pero por la calle paraná no bajan de u$s 26 .- cada uno, asi que seguire usando mi plaquetita con los DIL. Antes de ayer, arme el Pablin II, no lo pude probar porque tenia muchos errores en las tensiones, asi que lo tengo que revisar. De todas maneras sigo viendo de armar uno con fuente de alimentación externa, por puerto paralelo, probe el PIC800 y me resulto mucho mas rapido que mi intento de JDM (que es una ligera modificacion del TE-20). Digamos como que ya tengo armada la plaquetita con los zockets
de 8 para las EEPROM, 18, 28 y 40 pines, y un conector tipo PinHead a 90 grados, con 5 terminales, VCC,VPP,Vda,Vcl y GND, asi que solo me faltaria determinar sobre que hard los voy a conectar, lamentablemente despues de armar la plaquetita, se me ocurrio que hubiese sido mejor, si hubiese puesto los capacitores de .1uf entre vdd y masa, para filtrar ruido, pero bue, pero me la juego, es como ya pensar en arruinar un pic con la estatica de la mano . Tambien mire el NOPPP, pero no soporta algunos Pic que yo quiero, para mi son indispensables el 12C508/A - 12C509 - 16FXX/A - 16F87X y no todos soportan los 2 primeros. Y como estoy ya tratando de armar algo bien completo, con indicadores (led) de todo tipo, etc etc sigo revisando hojas y a la espera de que surja algo bueno, pero con el enfoque bien dado en la fuente de alimentación, desde 12V a 14V (máx), algo como 13,4V que nunca me dio problemas con ninguno. Y en cuanto a soft, seguire con el Ic-Prog, hasta que tenga tiempo de mirar bien el Niple.


----------



## MaMu (Ago 27, 2005)

Revise el programador que hice, y surgieron algunos errores. Revisando el circuito, estaba mal el pcb, se ve que se me cortaron un par de pistas, por suerte la plaqueta con los zockets salio bien, pero de todas maneras voy a desoldar y a rearmar todo, eso si, hice unas cuantas modificaciones nuevas, asi como una modificación de la fuente.
Cualquier cosa, tengo a disposición el circuito del programador PIC-ART MAMU 2005, por puerto paralelo, de 8/18/28/40 pines. (misma config que el PP2).
Estoy reuniendo bastante información como para diseñar la versión de PIC-ART MAMU 2005 en interface USB, pero con la diferencia (y gracias a un colega de las telecomunicaciones aqui en Argentina) de poder utilizarlo conectándolo a un telefono celular, es decir, mediante una aplicación que migraré a Genexus (base en Delphi y C++, mis lenguajes favoritos) obtendremos asi el programador de Pic portátil. Un desarrollo que he tomado como un lindo desafio.


----------



## Marcelo (Ago 31, 2005)

Saludos MaMu.

No armé el MultiPic pero si estuve viendo el circuito con calma y la verdad creo que es uno de los mejorcitos junto con el PonyProg, que es muy modular. ( http://www.lancos.com/prog.html  por si lo quieres ver aunque creo que ya lo debes conocer).

Yo tengo un armatroste de esos que se llaman Picstart Plus. La verdad es que para lo que cuestan es pura pérdida pagar por el original. El mio tiene todavía la versión 1.5 de firmware, lo cual lo limita en el uso del Mplab y en la programación de ciertos Pics. Pero su lentitud y tamaño lo hacen desesperante.
Cuando no uso el Laptop (que es con el que uso el Picstart), empleo el JDM que va de maravillas.

Cuando vas a publicar el PIC-ART MAMU 2005 (espero que sea GNU o freeware)?. A mi en particular me gustan los programadores paralelo y en realidad, que haya que usar una fuente externa me parece ventajoso en algunos casos, como cuando usas un laptop sin puerto serial y necesitas emplear un adaptador USB/Serial que hace inoperante los programadores seriales en esos equipos por no poder suministra los niveles de tensión adecuados.

Con respecto al programador portátil que estás pensando me parece que sería mejor adaptarlos a un PDA o a las que usan Windows CE y que tenga posibilidad de acceso a internet. Esto te permitiría desarrollar el software muy facilmente.
Como piensas hacer el software programador para el celular, en Java?.
Me imagino que estás pensando en un assembler solamente, no?.

Con respecto a los sockets, he visto por ahí que muchos utilizan una especie de "strip" o zócalo que los colocan juntos para tener todas las combinaciones de chips (de 16 a 40 patas) y de esta forma hacen una especie de ZIF barato.
Sabrás como se denominan esos "strips" o como se deben pedir en las tiendas?

Por cierto, si tienes un tiempito fíjate en este programador "autónomo" que no necesita PC y es portátil:

http://miarroba.com/foros/ver.php?foroid=59905&temaid=2032036

Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 4, 2005)

Marcelo, todavia no he terminado el programador, esta en la etapa final de diseño. La idea es el programador se conecte directamente al celular, sin pasar por la pc, es decir, recibir el programa y grabarlo al pic. El soft, estamos terminando el diagrama en bloques (en Genexus). Obviamente sera GNU, y podrá tomarse como base para futuras implementaciones. He tomado como enfoque el GTP USB Lite, que es bastante sencillo.
Los sockets que mensionas, si los conozco, y yo los he pedido siempre SIL Socked (single in line, y socked son los que vienen sin clamp, es decir redondeados y sin traba alguna). Ya habia visto el programador portatil, pero nuestra idea es utilizar un celular con nuestro software para que realice dicha tarea. PDA quedaria excelente, pero pensamos en celulares ya que son estos mucho mas economicos y al alcance de cualquiera. (al menos aca en Argentina). Estamos demorados en esto, ya que en paralelo estamos diseñando un control (con setup remoto) al cual queremos insertarle un servidor web con un Pic (para realizar el setup de forma remota desde la web). Este ultimo será el PLC Home MaMu 2006 (calculamos Enero del 2006 quedaria testeado y probado, para poder ser publicado y que lo puedan disfrutar)

Saludos.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 4, 2005)

Ha por cierto, me olvidaba del servidor web con el pic, seguramente a mas de uno le va a interesar, yo me estoy basando en este articulo, leanlo todo, vale la pena.
http://www.sxlist.com/techref/piclist/petrovwwwpic/index.htm


----------



## astrohurt (Sep 17, 2005)

se puede utilizar una protoboard a modo de zocalo


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 22, 2005)

Hola, bueno luego de haber leído algo y poniéndome a pensar sobre alimentar el programador por medio del puerto, he leído que no se recomienda porque el puerto no cumple con los requerimientos, supuestamente no lo levanta, yo les aconsejo que no se calienten en probarlo y que utilicen el de alimentación externa los cuales funcionan muy bien.

otra cosa a tener en cuenta cuando armen el programador es que el cristal debe estar muy cerca del PIC y que la masa debe estar blindada.
construir uno de estos es un poco complejo.

bueno me despido y suerte, esta ha sido mi humilde opinión, espero que les sirva.


----------



## crifflo (Oct 14, 2005)

hola, estoy un poco perdido, pueden decirme si existe un grabador USB?, y a demas que software se usa, estaba trabajando con el IC prog y con los PIC 16F628 y 16F877.
Gracias


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 14, 2005)

Si existen los grabadores USB, el problema básico de ellos es que casi todos usan componentes de montaje superficial. Desde 2003 están rodando por allí. La mayoría son comerciales. Entonces el "problema" es que debes conocer como montar estos dispositivos, hacer los circuitos y tener ciertas herramientas básicas.

Es decir, si no tienes una necesidad obligada de usar un programador USB, es mejor construirse uno serial o paralelo que funcionan igual de bien y no complican la vida. Muchos creemos que por usar USB vamos a tener algo mejor, quizás se obtenga más rapidez en la transmisión de datos y por ende, menos espera en los procesos de grabación y lectura, 
pero recuerda que esos dispositivos requieren adicionalmente de drivers 
para manejarse en los SO que a veces puede ser fastidioso a la  hora de instalarlos, cosa que no es necesaria en los otros tipos.

*Busca aquí uno gratis que es fácil de armar. Está soportado sobre un PIC 18F2550 que deberás programar  (es decir, que ya deberas tener un programador) y no tiene superficiales:
*
http://www.conket.com/foros/viewtopic.php?t=750&highlight=usb

*otro aquí:*

http://miarroba.com/foros/ver.php?foroid=59905&temaid=3372845

*y*

http://miarroba.com/foros/ver.php?foroid=59905&temaid=1988692

*Aquí tienes uno para uP ATMEL:*

http://www.e.kth.se/~joakimar/hardware.html

*y varios kits aquí:*

http://www.kitsrus.com/upuc.html


Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## crifflo (Oct 16, 2005)

Gracias Marcelo, lo que pasa es que quiero comprarme una laptop pero las nuevas ya no vienen con puertos serie ni paralelo, así que si me la compro si voy a necesitar un grabador USB. Con todo, sabes cuanto puede ser el costo de un grabador USB?. 

Gracias.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 17, 2005)

Bueno, así si sería bueno tener uno.

Los precios dependen del país donde estés, pero en general rondan entre 40 y 300 US$, asi es que tienes un buen rango para escoger.

Si tienes facilidades de POBox o Couriers, me parece que lo mejor sería comprarlo por internet.

Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------



## maunix (Oct 22, 2005)

crifflo dijo:
			
		

> hola, estoy un poco perdido, pueden decirme si existe un grabador USB?, y a demas que software se usa, estaba trabajando con el IC prog y con los PIC 16F628 y 16F877.
> Gracias



Hola.  Quisiera aportar un par de sugerencias.

El único programador FREE USB que conozco es EL PICKIT2 de Microchip.  Te dan los esquematicos, el código fuente del micro que lleva,  el software de interfaz. todo!.  Es USB y soporta algunos micros de los mas pequeños.

En el foro de microchip se está hablando sobre generar un programador opensource que sea USB pero aún el proyecto está muy muy verde.  Solo se está discutiendo la posibilidad de hacerlo.



			
				crifflo dijo:
			
		

> Gracias Marcelo, lo que pasa es que quiero comprarme una laptop pero las nuevas ya no vienen con puertos serie ni paralelo, así que si me la compro si voy a necesitar un grabador USB. Con todo, sabes cuanto puede ser el costo de un grabador USB?.
> 
> Gracias.



Uno bueno que funciona aceptablemente bien es el de MikroElektronika.

http://www.mikroelektronika.co.yu/english/product/tools/picflashusb.htm

Anda bien y soporta todos los micros 12F, 16F,  18F de Microchip.  Tiene una interfaz simple y graba muy rápido.  Yo lo he usado y no tengo quejas.
El costo es de unos u$s 90,00 aprox.

Eso sí, una advertencia.  Es para desarrolladores, no para uso intensivo.  Utiliza la alimentación de tu puerto USB o 5V de tu PCB.  

El pinout que tiene no respeta el propuesto por Microchip para ICSP así que si tienes placas ya existentes con el pinout original de Microchip tendrás que hacerte algún adaptador.

Si hay algún problema en tu hardware, lo más probable es que dañes al programador!  Si utilizas alimentación por USB entonces también es probable es que dañes el puerto de tu USB de tu PC.

Yo lo recomiendo pero también sugiero chequear bien las conexiones antes de conectarlo.

El software de programación se baja gratis de internet y ellos lo actualizan frecuentemente para agregar nuevos microcontroladores a su listado.



			
				MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Hola, me quiero armar un programador de microcontroladores PIC que sea versatil, sencillo, y economico. Buscando por internet encontre este de poquitos componentes (lo pueden ver aqui LINK : http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/ppp2/). Que me pueden recomendar? es bueno este? alguno lo ha probado ?
> 
> Gracias.



Versátil y Sencillo? 
Mmm...  dejame decirte que todos los programadores gratis que andan dando vuelta son muy problemáticos sobre todo a la hora de programar ICSP.

El que anda bien es el EASYPROG hecho por la empresa de Olin Lathrop.  Un famoso del entrono de los pics entre el foro de Microchip y al lista de correo PICLIST.

El programador lo puedes ver aquí 

http://www.embedinc.com/easyprog/

Tiene el esquemático, código fuente, software de interfaz.

Incluso esta gente tiene un entorno de programación propio, no apto para novatos, que utiliza la potencia de los macros y un preprocesador propio de ellos para hacer más portable el código entre los microcontroladores de microchip que tanto difieren entre sí (cuando uno se pone más en detallista).

Como punto débil es la interfaz con el usuario que es a través del modo texto o como 'comando' como se dice vulgarmente de windows.

Es decir que no tenes entorno 'lindo' para programar sino que tenes que hacerlo a mano.

Anda muy bien y soporta los pic18F y algunos DSPIC.

Espero te sirva de ayuda.  Particularmente no soy muy afecto a los programadores de puerto serie que solo son controlados con un par de transistores.  Como no los he usado tampoco se como se desempeñan con los 18F o los DSPIC... tal vez ni siquiera se programen bien.

Yo COMPRE el propic2 icsp... y te digo que anda bastante mal! Podras programar unn par de chips pero si lo quieres usar a diario como un sistema 'confiable' te hará dar varios dolores de cabeza.

Quisiera además agregar que para los que tengan posibilidad de acceder a un ICD2... estos también sirven para programar In-Circuit.

Tienen un costo en EE.UU. de u$s 160, es un in-circuit debugger que además te permite grabar los micros.

Como debugger funciona con todos los micros que tengan el modo 'debugger' incorporado.  Como programador la lista se extiende a todos los Pics.

La ventaja es que puedes dejarlo conectado y con tu MPLAB lo programas sin salir del entorno.  Además puedes procesar linea a línea tu código y ver como cambia en el hardware!   Eso es lo que hace un debuggeador in-circuit.

Hay un par de aspectos a tener consideración a la hora de escribir el código pero es una gran herramienta para quien se quiera dedicar a trabajar seriamente con los pics.


----------



## maunix (Oct 22, 2005)

Marcelo dijo:
			
		

> *Busca aquí uno gratis que es fácil de armar. Está soportado sobre un PIC 18F2550 que deberás programar  (es decir, que ya deberas tener un programador) y no tiene superficiales:
> *
> http://www.conket.com/foros/viewtopic.php?t=750&highlight=usb



Interesante link.  Esto es lo lindo de los foros, como se conoce rápido intercambiando puntos de vista.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 19, 2005)

Me gustaría que opinaran sobre el Modding del ProPic II que terminé.

El programador consta de 5 led :

*Encendido* - Indica cuando la fuente de alimentación esta conectada.
*Ready* - Indica que puede Insertarse o Remover Pics de los zócalos.
*Programando* - Indica que se está cargando el programa en el Pic (prescencia de Vpp).
*8/18* - Indica que se ha seleccionado usar los zócalos de 8 y 18 pins. Ver nota.
*28/40* - Indica que se ha seleccionado usar los zócalos de 28 y 40 pins. Ver nota.

Nota : es la referencia de la configuración en el IcProg. MCRL debe configurarse invertida. Es para el puerto paralelo y requiere una alimentacion de 12V 0.3A (en adelante) NO REGULADA.


----------



## ohbuiles (Ene 8, 2006)

Hola amigos para programar un PIC , hay alguna manera
de hacerlo sin un PC?


----------



## Rafael Martinez (Ene 9, 2006)

Ehhh bueno  yo soy nuevo en el foro y andaba buscando información para programar el h8 es un micro controlador muy famoso aqui en japon ahorita estoy aqui pero veo que tienen ciertas dudas con el quemador de pics tal vez les pueda ayudar la información que les voy a dar: 

1. el que mira que se conecta vdd a gnd en el puerto serial esta en lo correcto yo tuve la misma duda al respecto pues tenia miedo de arruinar el pic a l conectarlo de esa manera de echo lo arruinaras si lo conectas incorrectamente y si no configuras tu hardware y software de manera correcta por ejemplo si utilizaras el propic o software programador asegurate que este activado la opcion de invertir vcc es decir que al dar esta opcion automaticamente estas diciendo que el gnd del serial se convierte en el vdd entonces no hay problema alguno pero si ocupas un programador donde el hardware se reconoce via software no hay problema y no tendras que setiar ningun parametro por que el software lo hace solo yo utilizo el winpic para ese objetivo y el me lo reconoce y me prueba automaticamente el hardware ademas que me reconoce el dispositivo automaticamente.

2. utilizo el jdm programer tambien asi como ustedes lo dicen aqui pues es el mejor economicamente y es muy pero muy versatil. lo he probado en dispositivos pic de la serie 16fxx 12fxx y 18fxx y con todos funciona correctamente ademas si van a utilizar el winpic asegurense de hacerlo en el puerto com1 pues si no es en el com1 les presentara una falla pues al parecer los que diseñaron este software no tomaron en consideracion el cambio de de direccion del puerto (3f8 creo)

3. estaba viendo que alguien quiere hacerlo via usb pues te recomiendo que lo hagas serial, creo que es mas facil para programar ademas como dicen por allli te evita el tener que ponerle una fuente externa, ademas ultimamente a decir verdad ayer fue la ultima prueba que hice yo queria utilizar el jdm via usb con una herramienta que compre en akihabara (japon) hace como 2 meses una herramienta usb to rs232 pero no me funciono  no se por que si logras conseguir esta herramienta tal vez te funcione pero te aconsejo que despues de instalar esta herramienta te metas a las propiedasdes de la herramienta y verifiques a que puerto apunta generalmente cuando en una pc instalas el usb to rs232 te apunta al com3 pues hay que cambiarlo al com1 para evitar problemas mas adelante. ami no me funciono a parte de que le hice todos los cambios que creia necesarios pero si alguien me puede ayudar tal vez he hecho algo mal bueno muchachos que disfruten el programar esas cosas tan interesantes..

tmk


----------



## Rafael Martinez (Ene 9, 2006)

> Hola amigos para programar un PIC , hay alguna manera de hacerlo sin un PC?



Si se puede hacer sin una pc si se puede pero tienes que ocupar otro micro extra que tenga el programa que le  quieres vaciar a la micon si lo tienes ya programado lo podras hacer pero no te lo recomiendo es una manera muy ortodoxa de hacerlo creo que la pc te facilita mas las cosas no??? adema si lo haces asi manual mente te tomaras mucho tiempo ademas es muy complicado el usar la micomputadora para enviarle datos a la otra.

y si lo quieres hacer asi a secas es imposible pues tendras que mandar datos a 9600 bps y creo que no pudieras hacerlo con tus manos y unos simples switches siempre tienes que mandar los datos al bootloader del pic y pues no he visto ni he conocido a algun humano que lo halla echo.

regards 
tmk


----------



## ohbuiles (Ene 9, 2006)

Hola amigos , se que es dificil encontrar uno casero para armar (Programador de PIC sin PC)
en un Post habia un Link http://microcontrollershop.com/product_información.php?cPath=112_97&products_id=984

sobre un programador que ya esta fabricado como no se ingles lo poco que entendi es que se carga el programa con el PC , pero ya no se nesecita mas , se pueden seguir programando PICs sin intervencion de la PC , por favor alguien que entienda ingles me podria hablar un poco de las presetaciones de este programador


----------



## Rafael Martinez (Ene 9, 2006)

Pues como les dije anteriormente si se puede hacer con otra microcomputadora y este link ke has enviado explica eso que dije yo en el mensaje anterior solo que en español es decir si lo puedes hacer si tienes un dispositivo para guardar memoria este es una herramienta que la verdad encuentro muy efectiva en el caso de que tengas que programar PIC en un lugar donde no puedas utilizar una computadora. eso es para hacer portable tu aplicacion pero igual tienes que descargar el programa desde una computadora tambien la herramienta es util pues te evita llevar mucho equipo a la hora de que quieras programar tu PIC pero como te digo igualmente para que le descargues el programa a la herramienta necesitas descargarle la información que has creado desde tu computadora.

TMK


----------



## elvengador (Ene 30, 2006)

Hola a todos, yo me queria armar el programador de este link.

http://www.jvmbots.com/electronica/pdf/PRG_JVM.pdf

Como lo ven ?

PD:Queria armar este porque tengo casi todas las partes

Saludos y muchas gracias por responder


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 30, 2006)

Por experiencia les digo que los programadores que se aliemntan desde el PC no trabajan bien con todos los pics, algunos dice que los grabo bien pero al usarlos no,no, no, no. Suguiero usen uno con alimentacion externa, yo hice el  PP2 y funciona ok esta el web de electronica de andar por casa


----------



## akyles (Jun 8, 2006)

Este es el mas sencillo que he encontrado que no requiere transistores o circuitos integrados, ademas puede programar varios tipos de los microcontroladores PIC:

http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/indexsp.pl?pic_programmer.jps

akylesmx


----------



## lucky_silva (Jul 24, 2006)

Hola a todos la verdad que me tiene muy intrigado todo esto de los pic y como soy analista de sistemas y me gusta hacer cosas por mi cuenta me gustaria poder hecer algunos projectos con los pic pero la verdad es que no se por donde empesar y estoy muy ancioso por hacerlo.

1. Que quemador de pics es el mas recomendado. ya que de electronica no conosco mucho y lo quiero fabricar yo mismo.

2. Cuales son los pasos que hay que seguir.

3. En que lenguaje se tiene que programar.

4. Exsite algun simulador, para probar el lenguaje antes de grabarlo en el pic.

5. Mamu me podrias mandar todo lo que me hace falta a mi mail lucky_silva@hotmail.com.

Desde ya les agradesco pos su tiempo y espro que mis dudas le ayuden a otro.


LUCKY SILVA


----------



## mromero (Jul 24, 2006)

Hola, alguien me podría pasar algún link de alguna página para armarme un In Circuit Serial Programmer para PIC?. Gracias.


----------



## emapalla (Oct 28, 2006)

Hola que tal soy bastante nuevo con esto de los programadores, queria saber si hay algun programador que anda con el Mplab que es el soft que utilizo, y mejor si alguien sabe si esta el esquematico de "Picstar Plus" eso seria lo ideal, pero si alguien sabe algun otro que funcine bien  para uitilizalo directamente del Mplab mucho mejor desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 30, 2006)

Perdon el link para el PP2 esta aca:

http://213.97.130.124/progs/pp2/pp2.htm


chauuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## zeta_mx (Dic 7, 2006)

Hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro y tambien al tratar de experimentar con los microcontroladores pic, mi duda es la siguiente:

he armado el programador JDM que viene en la pagina de icprog.com, pero no puedo hacer que funcione, descargue el soft del icprog y nada, despues intente con el software winpic800 y no me reconoce el hardware, segui intentando y pude hacer que lo reconozca pero no programa al micro (16f628), intente midiendo todo lo que pude y llego a la conclusion que el problema seria que no llega voltaje suficiente para la pata 4 del pic; creo que seria bueno tener un circuito con fuente externa ¿como puedo hacer un programador con esta caracteristica y que sea compatible con winpic800? ¿existe uno que funcione por puerto serie? no quisiera tirar a la basura lo que he hecho porfavor ayuda ya me estoy desesperando

Saludos gracias


----------



## DaRkSeRvRoS (Dic 15, 2006)

hola quisiera saber si algunas de las tarjetas soportan el pic16c72a - 20/sp o saber si alguien me puede decir como hacer una tarjeta y con q tipo de programador puedo quemar el pic.

gracias.

pd. todo en este mundo se puede, menos escapar de la muerte


----------



## DaRkSeRvRoS (Dic 15, 2006)

hola quisiera saber si algunas de las tarjetas soportan el pic16c72a - 20/sp o saber si alguien me puede decir como hacer una tarjeta y con q tipo de programador puedo quemar el pic.

gracias.

pd. todo en este mundo se puede, menos escapar de la muerte


----------



## omarchu (Feb 1, 2007)

la verdad , hay porgamadores pero vas ha tener q comprarlos y gastar mucho dinero, lo mejore s q te confecciones tu mismo tu propio JDm programador de pics q trabaja con el Ic-prog. es lo mas facil yo creo por q si vas ha procurar un grabador q grabe con el mplab gastaras muito tempo y dinero
nos vemos


----------



## ricardob (Feb 5, 2007)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en esto de programar PICs y bueno como todo hay que empezar teniendo su programador, ayer termine de construir el programador de la siguiente pagina:

http://r-luis.xbot.es/project/grab_pic.html

pero no me funciona, el software que recomiendan para usar con este programador (Prog v1.41) dice que no encuentra el circuito, por lo que me puse a medir y encontre que la tension de polarizacion del circuito 7407 es de 1,23V obviamente no va a funcionar porque necesita 5V pero eso es referenciado a la tierra del puerto paralelo porque referenciado a la tierra del circuito de la fuente sí estan presente todas las tensiones (5V y 12V) pero en el PCB no hay cable alguno que conecte estas 2 tierras, ahora facilmente se puede hacer un puente y conectar estos 2 pines pero ¿esto lo puedo hacer sin dañar el circuito? o si usteden observan alguna falla les agradeceria mucho que la hicieran saber.


----------



## cali69 (Feb 7, 2007)

ya no me habia podido conectar pero ya realizamos varios programas contadores, hay se los paso estos dias.. ahora estamos checando el cargador que funcione.. es el mismo diagrama  que mando  OMARCHU...
para despues cargarlos al pic. 

nos vemos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Feb 16, 2007)

Hola, en este momento tengo un problema con mi programador de pics, esta basado en el JDM y conectado al puerto serial funciona bien.

Pero quiero usarlo en una laptop, así que compré un adaptador de serial -USB, ya lo instalé y lo tengo como si fuera un COM3, configuré el control de flujo como Xon-Xoff.

Y en el ic-prog configuré el hardware para que utilice el COM3, sin embargo no logro hacerlo funcionar, al programar, mi cargador tiene leds indicadores y estos no pardadean ni hacen nada y al final me muestra error en la línea 000h.

Probé configurando el Icprog para que use la API de windows, y lo que logré es que los leds parpaden, pero tarda muchísimo programando y al final me sale el error.

Alguien ya ha configurado su icprog para usarlo con un adaptador??? puede darme una ayuda?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## mabauti (Feb 16, 2007)

Yo he sabido que el JDM puede tener problemas en maquinas portatiles. ¿Ya lo has probado en una computadora de escritorio cambiando las opciones que dices?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Feb 16, 2007)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> Yo he sabido que el JDM puede tener problemas en maquinas portatiles. ¿Ya lo has probado en una computadora de escritorio cambiando las opciones que dices?



Hola, si eso es lo que estoy haciendo, lo estoy probando en mi pc, en caso de lograrlo lo haré igual en la laptop.

Saludos


----------



## cali69 (Feb 21, 2007)

que onda estos son los programas que hicimos, para despues programarlo en el pic 16f84-a
son  solo contadores. apenas estoy empezando con la materia y estamos haciendo diversos programas ahorita estoy con uno que cuente de 0 a F y de regreso.. y despues visualizarlo en displays. 

estos son los que hicimos.


----------



## taviega (Jul 28, 2007)

Hola , quisiera saber si el programador que diste en el link ( pp2) es bueno , ya que arme uno similar y no me quemaba un  16f628, espero tu respuesta para armarlo , gracias


----------



## taviega (Jul 28, 2007)

Hola , modificaste algo del circuito que esta en pablin , o esta igual porque yo lo arme y el testeo con icprog me da ok , pero a la hora de programar un 16f628 , me prende y apaga vpp pero luego me da error en la posicion 0000 , no he probado con otro pic , tu lo has hecho con un 628 ?


----------



## misco (Sep 29, 2007)

Hola, aqui podeis encontrar un programador por USB http://www.silancode.com.es/UPP628
Saludos.


----------



## TxOs (Ago 11, 2008)

Hola, he decido cambiar de ATMEGA32 al PIC18Fxx2, y he estado buscando un circuito de programacion para este bicho en particular (para el pic).
He visto que en el foro hay muchos y de todos sabores, pero ninguno que se acomode a mis requerimientos, por lo tanto mi pregunta es:
Hay alguna forma de grabar los pic18Fxx2 sin tener que variar las tensiones"?. Manteniendo un voltaje de 5v por ejemplo?
y si no es mucho pedir, utilizando el puerto paralelo o serial?
Gracias y saludos al foro.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 15, 2008)

Hola muchachos...tengo un problema con respecto a este tema:
Ya me lei miles de paginas, links, y sugerencias y sé que ningun programador inventado aun, cumple con programar todos los pic's, siquiera una gran parte de ellos.
Pero si se que hay algunos programadores no tan complejos por puerto USB o DB9H, que con un zócalo zif de 40 patitas y algunos componenetes más se logran facilmente en casa.

Lo que yo necesito es: que alguien por favor me pase un link o esquema electronico que la interface programadora, del tema del zocalo y sus conexiónes para los distintos pic's y memorias eeprom me encargo yo.


----------



## transistor007 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hque tal! me he tirado bastante tiempo tratando de conseguir información y no encuentro, alguien a programado o conoce como programar un pic de montaje superficial?

saludos a todos y gracias...


----------



## danie uribe (Abr 16, 2009)

hola a todos, mi pregunta es mas que todo dirigida a Andres Cuenca y es la siguiente:
del primer link que usted da ¿es posible con el primer circuito programar el pic 16f84a? y si es así ¿que software debo utilizar?. nunca he programado un pic, pero estoy ,as que decidido a lograrlo, pero necesito de su ayuda (estoy estudiando ingenieria electronica pero ese tema nos lo "robaron" y estoy muy preocupado, ya que me encantaria aprender lo maximo posible sobre la programacion de pics.

agradeceria eternamente su ayuda y veo que son personas muy calificadas en el tema y yo pondre todo de mi parte para lograr mi cometido.

aTT: daniel uribe l.


----------



## PepitoGrillorr (Jul 21, 2009)

Hola necesito programar un 12F675 y no se que programador barato comprar. El TE-20X sabeis si programa este PIC?. Gracias y un saludo


----------



## alpharsp (Mar 11, 2010)

reviviendo tema  jojo bueno lo que pasa es que ya bailo mi programador y estaba viendo este post, y veo que hay muchos programadores caseros pero todos llevan la misma circuiteria? por ejemplo si hago un programador con socalo de 40 pins para el 877 y uno de 28 pins para el 873, me sirve para toda la serie 18f y 16f? por ejemplo esque principalmente lo usaria con los pics 16f877, 18f2550 y 18f4550.

aparte alguno de ustedes conoce circuitos en internet para programadores que utilicen el programa pickit2? esque el que compre es asi y quisiera comparar los circuitos con el que yo tengo, quiza el programa que venga ahi para meterselo al 2550 de los programadores usb me sirva para el mio


----------



## aGOSTOX (May 18, 2010)

Buenas... continuando con el tema de los programadores, tengo una duda enorme... alguien tiene el diagrama del programador pickit2 CLONE que incluya el módulo zif? otra pregunta es... el pic que ocupa el programador es un 16f2550 el programa ha grabarce en este pic es el firmware que está en la página de Microchip?


----------



## drsombras (Jun 10, 2012)

Buenas, tengo un programador Pickit Clone, funciona con mi compu pero no así con la Notebook, (Vpp no alcanza 13Volts) podrían sugerirme alguna solución, ya q sólo dispongo por ahora de la notebook, gracias!


----------



## artgos (Sep 15, 2022)

Hola sabios, 
Tengo un pc antiquísimo, icprog v7... Y un jdm. Hasta ahora va de lujo, pero como ese pc le queda poca vida quería dar el salto y también empezar con pics nuevos, sigo con 16f84A,16f873a,876a,principalmente.
En Amazon tengo el pickit2 por unos 25 euros y el picstarplus por unos 12 euros. 
Obvio la duda no viene por precio, sino realmente cual da menos guerra y mejor resultado. 
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Sep 15, 2022)

Tengo el Pickit 3 de esos chinitos, desde hace casi 2 años y no da problema alguno hasta ahora. Usado en
la grabación de más de 300 PIC's y contando.


----------

